# Machinist jacks



## Liljoebrshooter (Apr 8, 2020)

I have been thinking about making some of these for awhile now and finally got around to it.  I had this week off because of the virus so I had a little time.
Im not one for getting really detailed when I start a project so I scribbled a few dimensions on a paper and let the chips fly.
I started with the top piece first. I didn't get any pics while doing them, just the finished product.  I made an extra one because my first one the thread depths was a little small.  This is the first thing I have knurled in quite a while.  This was with a cheap scissor knurler I bought.  By the 5th one the knurl wheel was almost flat.  What incredible quality.
Oh these are made from 416 SS.  I have lots of it around from barrel pieces. It cuts nice and it was on the shelf. 
Joe Hynes


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Apr 8, 2020)

Next I made the bottom pieces of the stands.  I probably should have made the other one first but no reason to make it any easier huh.
I bought some pieces of 4130 on e bay.  I have never machined any of this before so I got a few pieces to try.
It is shear cut bar stock and they are not very round on the ends.
This stuff cuts ok but you really have to let it eat. It doesn't like lite finishing cuts. When roughing I could make a 060" cut and have a very nice finish.
I started with 1.75 stock and finished them at 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
1.625.
Joe


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Apr 8, 2020)

Next is the pieces that the top is threaded into.  I also made these from 416SS.  I had a 1.450" unlimited barrel that was asking to be repurposed.   I just turned the OD to get them cleaned up and cut a taper on them to make them look a little better.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Apr 8, 2020)

Yesterday I started to finish the bottom of all the pieces.
I tried to keep everything the same height. No reason for it but it is good practice to try and hit a dimension.
I also had to cut the bottom of the middle pieces to sit on the lowers.  After a couple small changes everything seems to fit together pretty good.  I have a couple more to finish up today and these will be done.  Now I really think I need another set that is much shorter to fit under parts in the vise on the mill.


----------



## Alcap (Apr 8, 2020)

I was thinking jacks would be handy to have and being there not that $$ but I like your design so much I think I'll try making some like yours


----------



## aliva (Apr 8, 2020)

Could I suggest you bore a hole through knurled button so a pin can be inserted for snugging. I did that with mine


----------



## Janderso (Apr 8, 2020)

I recently made a couple.
Back to the drawing board. Yours are beautiful and very professional looking.
Well done sir. It appears you have made a better mouse trap


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Apr 8, 2020)

Well here they are. Mostly finished.  I would like to make some parts that will fit into the top that have a point on them to go in a hole.  Also haven't decided whether to mill a slot across them or make a piece that sets on top.
Aliva,  I will probably drill some holes around the knurled cap.
One thing I did after cleaning everything up was to use some lapping compound on the threads.  A couple of them weren't really smooth along the full length,  so a few spins and they really fell better.
I have about $25 in materials and a few hours on the lathe.
With every project I do it seems like there is a jig or tool that would make it a little easier to do.
Joe Hynes


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Apr 8, 2020)

I also ordered a couple new knurl wheels.  That will probably open a whole new can of worms.  Thanks  darkzero.
Im guessing it will morph into building a new knurling tool.
Joe


----------



## theperfessor (Apr 10, 2020)

Those are really attractive. Very nice job! If I made some for my own use the only thing I might add is a knurled band or a couple of flats on the base for an open end wrench. Not a criticism, I just don't have the grip strength to grab a smooth bodied object when my hands are oily.


----------



## firemaker76 (Oct 1, 2021)

Liljoebrshooter said:


> Well here they are. Mostly finished.  I would like to make some parts that will fit into the top that have a point on them to go in a hole.  Also haven't decided whether to mill a slot across them or make a piece that sets on top.
> Aliva,  I will probably drill some holes around the knurled cap.
> One thing I did after cleaning everything up was to use some lapping compound on the threads.  A couple of them weren't really smooth along the full length,  so a few spins and they really fell better.
> I have about $25 in materials and a few hours on the lathe.
> ...


Very nicely done.  Just made some of these out of heat treated 4140.  It is fairly hard material but finishes very nice.  Beautiful work sir!

-Mitch H.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 1, 2021)

4140HT is the perfect material for this project.
Nice work!


----------



## JRaut (Oct 1, 2021)

I just bookmarked this link. Add it to my growing pile of projects. Thanks!


----------



## davidpbest (Oct 1, 2021)

Really nice work.


----------



## Steve-F (Oct 1, 2021)

What davidpbest said!


----------



## CootaStew (Oct 3, 2021)

Really nice work


----------



## firemaker76 (Oct 3, 2021)

CootaStew said:


> Really nice work


Thanks very much


----------



## Magnett (Oct 3, 2021)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Logan Novice (Oct 6, 2021)

I am always impressed with those little "extras" that enhance the appearance of a project like this.  The taper on these makes me want to learn to have more patience and spend a little more time with my own projects.  Nice work  ...


----------

